# Frog Morton - Cellar



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

So I went to my local shop a few days ago with the intention of picking up a tin of Solani Silver Flake. I was kinda bummed when I saw the price was more than twice what I would pay online - I couldn't do it. I caught a glimpse of a funny looking Frog Morton tin out of the corner of my eye - I grabbed it and realized it was the new one that they just announced - Cellar. I remembered seeing a picture of it with a big cube of wood in the tin. It seemed interesting and the price wasn't terrible so I picked it up.

Upon opening the tin, the main thing that sticks out is the cube of wood. This is a cube cut from a charred barrel used to mature whiskey. The tin note is a mixture of the classic frog morton and a nice bourbon - all is right in the world. They call it a ribbon cut, but it's a pretty inconsistent one - there are all sorts of shapes and sizes (some of the biggest chunks of latakia I've ever seen in a blend. Moisture was typical for a mcclelland - it could use a bit of drying, but it's not terrible. This stuff lights and burns really well - I smoked two large bowls down to the bottom without a single relight. The taste is what I expected - very smooth and creamy. The latakia may be a bit strong for those that aren't too fond of it - luckily for me I can't get enough of the stuff. The virginias really give this one a sweetness.. I think it may be the sweetest of the FM blends. What really stands out are the bourbon notes - they're subdued enough to make you work a bit, but the work is very rewarding. The first half of the bowl, they were a lot easier to isolate. The further I got, the more the latakia started to come out and somewhat push the bourbon to the background. The bourbon really stands out on the retrohale - which I found myself doing more and more as I went. The bowl finishes well in both burn and taste.

Overall, I was quite pleased with this one. I was expecting it to be all gimmick going into it, but I could see it making its way into my rotation. Is it worth dropping everything and running out to get a tin? Probably not, unless you're a really big bourbon fan. It is, however, the most successful whiskey blend that I've tried so far.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kelsier said:


> Upon opening the tin, the main thing that sticks out is the cube of wood. This is a cube cut from a charred barrel used to mature whiskey. The tin note is a mixture of the classic frog morton and a nice bourbon - all is right in the world.


Fine review, Tim! Glad to hear some feedback on this one.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! Waiting for a chance to mosey up to Lil Brown and pick up a tin of this one. Work has been WAYYYY to....workish.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Great review, Tim. I'll be so glad when mine gets here. Sounds like a new favorite already.


----------

